# 60 degree weather



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Tanking my plow off today... i guess winter is over. temp is rising to the 60's next week 

:crying:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

When did winter begin? At my house it's still Fall.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

On my daily driver the Plows Never on untill theres a slight chance of snow...No use driving around with the plow on with gas at $3.50 a gallon and alot less wear and tear....Plows now a days come on and off so easy i dont see driving around with it on....payup


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Havent even put the plow on yet this year. I guess I should to make sure it works. Wish it was 60 here.

Have you plowed this year?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

nop. havnt plowed. got snow once. enough to still see grass.

i put the plow on becuase its older, and a little bit not right. want to be sure its all working well before the snow falls.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mr Seedd? How many times do you have plowable snow in November on average?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2COR517;1526425 said:


> Mr Seedd? How many times do you have plowable snow in November on average?


I think it was more like, "Look everybody, I have a plow!"


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2COR517;1526425 said:


> Mr Seedd? How many times do you have plowable snow in November on average?


once in 2011. none in 2010.

ya. i guess your right. maybe i am over reacting. it just feels unseasonably warm. which scares the crap out of me.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1526433 said:


> I think it was more like, "Look everybody, I have a plow!"


ya...... my plow isnt exactly the kinda plow you show off...

brasher,,, now hi's plow looks pretty cool. the SS fishers. those are good lookin.

i would akin mine to that 55 year old mildly over weight and quite short woman working at the welding shop. not much to look at, but dang she can weld.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I bet if you complain more you might get some snow.....


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

2 years ago it was 55 on January first. That was in the middle of a record snowfall year. Don't fret on the temp...it'll come. If not there's always next year. Oh wait, that's what they said last year.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I think everyone just needs to relax, its onlyearly december. Most of us here on the east coast even myself, hav had 2 plowing events in november, thats the first since 2008. Going through early december we kno its going to be mild, what were going to see is step down process, cool down warm again, then maybe around dec 10-15 the weather may change and get cold and snowy, just be patient!!!


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

FISHERBOY;1526467 said:


> I think everyone just needs to relax, its onlyearly december. Most of us here on the east coast even myself, hav had 2 plowing events in november, thats the first since 2008. Going through early december we kno its going to be mild, what were going to see is step down process, cool down warm again, then maybe around dec 10-15 the weather may change and get cold and snowy, just be patient!!!


You said it right there.Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

CashinH&P;1526457 said:


> I bet if you complain more you might get some snow.....


maybe if i spend more money on my truck itl come....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

FISHERBOY;1526467 said:


> I think everyone just needs to relax, its onlyearly december. Most of us here on the east coast even myself, hav had 2 plowing events in november, thats the first since 2008. Going through early december we kno its going to be mild, what were going to see is step down process, cool down warm again, then maybe around dec 10-15 the weather may change and get cold and snowy, just be patient!!!


last year i didnt get any plowing in december. but your right, i am a little too anxious.

its still early. and this is michigan afterall. where its literally possible to get sun burnt and frost bit in the same day.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

birddseedd;1526439 said:


> once in 2011. none in 2010.
> 
> ya. i guess your right. maybe i am over reacting. it just feels unseasonably warm. which scares the crap out of me.


So your three year average is one third of a plowable event in November. Remember that for next year.......


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2COR517;1526497 said:


> So your three year average is one third of a plowable event in November. Remember that for next year.......


chuckles. i will

but what scares me the most isnt the fact that it hasnt snowed, its that it is getting warmer. 60 degrees.

does seem like the earth goes threw a cycle like this every 10-20 years.


----------



## BucklesIX (Sep 19, 2012)

Now there is still going to be some storms where 4 foot could land all at once, but the constant 4-6 inch a night drops are becoming rarer, and forget the winters where snow use to lay all winter and their was a lot of work in just re-plowing drifting snow. Now even in the colder winters of late (which is still warm) It melts about as fast as you can plow it? Heck I'm only 30 but I can remember winters where it never got above freezing for month straight? Now we get like one week dry sunny 20-30, the next week rainy 40-50?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not snowing ,go cut some grass.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1526525 said:


> Not snowing ,go cut some grass.


chuckles. funny


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BucklesIX;1526509 said:


> Now there is still going to be some storms where 4 foot could land all at once, but the constant 4-6 inch a night drops are becoming rarer, and forget the winters where snow use to lay all winter and their was a lot of work in just re-plowing drifting snow. Now even in the colder winters of late (which is still warm) It melts about as fast as you can plow it? Heck I'm only 30 but I can remember winters where it never got above freezing for month straight? Now we get like one week dry sunny 20-30, the next week rainy 40-50?


ya i rememer thsoe days.

not 1978 snow, but still ya had feet of snow on the ground all winter long. not inches.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

60 tomorrow and 39 on Monday, that is what you get in the first week on December in the Midwest. 4 years ago we were doing jobs in January. We had 4 blizzards that season. Crazy ohio weather!


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Quit your *****ing. Everyone knows you don't count on snow!


----------

